

Ask HN: Why are engineers taciturn? - 0xdeadbeefbabe

I know a guy who double majored in EE and manufacturing engineering.  He&#x27;s very taciturn, or I guess you would say unfriendly and not prone to discuss the weather.  The engineer who did the gossamer albatross was also described that way[0] as are many other engineers, but usually not the software kind.  Why is this so?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;ketusOFabb4
======
bediger4000
I think taciturnity arises from a general "engineering" orientation. You don't
want to change more than one variable at a time, so you're very sparing in
your actions in general. Or perhaps engineers don't want to make a bad
situation worse: if you mess about too much, you'll never figure out what went
wrong.

------
kasey_junk
Confirmation bias.

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
I'd like to believe that too, but I can't convince myself :).

